# Collar Dogs and Cap Badges



## johngeorgepeppers (31 Mar 2009)

I'm looking to purchase some regimental collar dogs and cap badges - I am wondering who manufactures these for the Canadian Forces? I know William Scully manufactures some, but is William Scully the official supplier for the CF? I asked for a quote for the cap badge I want, and they quoted me around $20 per unit - a lot more than the cost I've seen on supply documents.. can anyone help? I found the Nato Stock Number for both, and I contacted Logistik Unicorp but they said they don't have either in stock (it is an active regiment which obviously gets its cap badges and collar dogs through the supply system). I am lost as to where to look next. Please help.Thank you.


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Mar 2009)

What badges are you looking for?

Have you considered ebay or on-line sellers of badges?


----------



## johngeorgepeppers (31 Mar 2009)

I have, but I am looking for a fairly large amount. Thanks though Michael.


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Mar 2009)

Well, perhaps if you offered a few more details, such as what badges, how many, and why you need them, then people may be able to provide some suggestions.  Someone may be able to identify where some are available if they know what you're looking for.


----------



## johngeorgepeppers (3 Apr 2009)

Maybe I asked the question in the wrong way - does anyone know who supplies the metal badges for the CF supply system? Is it contracted out or does the CF produce its own? Thanks.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Apr 2009)

As with the acquisition of any other item, bids are tendered from various manufacturers.  DHH will select a manufacturer for each item based on their ability to meet quality specifications and pricing.  There is not a single supplier for all CF badges.


----------



## johngeorgepeppers (3 Apr 2009)

Thank you very much for your assistance.


----------



## Recon 3690 (3 Apr 2009)

our quality brass cap badges & dogs were aquired at the unit level out of mess funds, the cheap ones were supplied by CF but I do not know of any manufacturers for them other than the one you already mentioned and I don't know if they made ours.


----------



## horatio749 (15 Mar 2010)

Recon 3690 said:
			
		

> our quality brass cap badges & dogs were aquired at the unit level out of mess funds, the cheap ones were supplied by CF but I do not know of any manufacturers for them other than the one you already mentioned and I don't know if they made ours.



Where did you source them. Looking to do the same but not sure where to source.

Thanks


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Mar 2010)

horatio749 said:
			
		

> Where did you source them. Looking to do the same but not sure where to source.
> 
> Thanks



The unit can aquire them through the system, or on their own dime through a supplier, normally William Scully.


----------



## Crapgame (25 Mar 2010)

I have an Enlistedman PPCLI Crest which  has SGT BILKO TRADING in raised letters on the back.  I know he is a surplus dealer, guess he has diversified.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Mar 2010)

Try these guys:

http://www.guthriewoods.com/

Or some of these guys - but be warned - once they have your e-mail address, you're on their Christmas card email list, and Easter and Mothers Day and for the birthdays of every one of their brothers and nephews:

 :bullet: Sun & Moon Embroidery Badges Sialkot Pakistan ( www.sm-embroidery.com )

 :bullet: Nice Embroidery Works       Ahmed Pura, Sialkot, Pakistan:   www.niceembroidery.com

 :bullet: EXPORT MANAGER. SHOULDER  RANKS 10/203 NEKA PURA Sialkot PAKISTAN www.shoulderranks.com

 :bullet: TREEZA CHRISTIAN EMBROIDERDY P.O.BOX # 2530 (SIALKOT- PAKISTAN) TEL:0092-52-3520595 E.mail: treeza@brain.net.pk

 :bullet: J. ARTHUR (PVT) LTD. COLLEGE ROAD SIALKOT 51310 PAKISTAN: www.jarthur.com.pk

 :bullet: We request you to please visit our Web Site no. www.razzaqent.com and
inform us with your demands and oblige.

 :bullet: Malik Embroidery Inc - Malik Palace Muhammad Pura Sialkot -51310,   Pakistan: Email: - info@malikembroideryinc.com

 :bullet: Export Belt Corporation - 12/325, Hamza Ghouse, Pasrur Road, Sialkot-51310, Pakistan www.aussipak.com

 :bullet: M. AFZAL PRODUCTS - http://www.worldofmilitaria.com/


Let me know if you want some more.    ;D


----------



## BANFF-GUY (25 May 2010)

Try

http://www.joedrouin.com/

Good luck.


----------

